# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Làng bánh khô mè Cẩm Lệ - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

Bánh khô là đặc sắc của vùng đất Quảng Nam - Đà Nẵng, nhưng có lẽ bánh khô mè sản xuất tại làng Cẩm Lệ là nổi tiếng thơm ngon hơn cả. Cẩm Lệ ở ngoại ô, cách Đà Nẵng 6 km về hướng Nam, nay thuộc phường Khuê Trung, quận Hải Châu, thành phố Đà Nẵng. 



Làng có 6 lò làm bánh khô mè, hơn 50 lao động, trong đó người đi “tiên phong” là bà Huỳnh Thị Điểu, tên thường gọi là bà Liễu. Bánh khô mè mang nhãn hiệu bà Liễu ngày nay khá nổi tiếng trên thị trường.

Bánh khô mè được làm từ bột gạo, bột nếp, đường kính, gừng, và mè. Bột gạo pha với bột nếp được cho vào khuôn, hấp cách thủy, nướng khô, 'tắm' đường, 'tắm' mè... bánh tắm bằng nếp rang gọi là bánh khô nổ, tắm bằng mè thì gọi là bánh khô mè. Bánh ngon có ruột xốp dòn, đường dẻo, mè rang đủ độ chín thơm, lúc bẻ đường kéo thành sợi tơ vàng mảnh. Bánh khô mè thường được dâng cúng ông bà tổ tiên trong những ngày giỗ tết.

Hiện nay bánh được sản xuất và tiêu thụ quanh năm, trong nước và ở nước ngoài.

Nguồn: danang




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để thưởng thức món ăn này, bạn có thể tham khảo tour tới nơi có món ăn *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn hấp dẫn quá
Hóa ra là đặc sản ĐN  :Wink: )

----------


## lienhe

nhìn có vẻ giống mè sừng nhỉ

----------


## namnguyen

cài này mua làm quà thì tuyệt quá

----------


## Hana

món ngon Đà Nẵng nhiều mà rẻ nữa...^^

----------


## dung89

Món mình đòi bác mua làm quà đây mà

----------

